# GT 40



## v6vin

I know it should be in other marques, but i thought i would tell you that i`ve just bought an original 1968 Ford GT 40  Pics to follow. I`m in love

Mike


----------



## nutts

WOW  8)


----------



## scoTTy

v6vin said:


> I know it should be in other marques


You won't mind me moving it then. :wink: 

Lovely car mate. Lets see some piccies and if possible some video/sound files.


----------



## vlastan

v6vin said:


> I know it should be in other marques, but i thought i would tell you that i`ve just bought an original 1968 Ford GT 40  Pics to follow. I`m in love
> 
> Mike


Thats older that me!


----------



## dj c225

Fantastic!

Big fan!

We want to see it   8)


----------



## leTTuce

v6vin said:


> I know it should be in other marques, but i thought i would tell you that i`ve just bought an original 1968 Ford GT 40  Pics to follow. I`m in love
> 
> Mike


You must have been up all night to unlock that beauty.


----------



## phil

drool


----------



## Kell

That's pretty impressive.

Seen a couple of replicas at various car shows, but never an original.

nice one.


----------



## BAMTT

> You must have been up all night to unlock that beauty.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though post pics as soon as you can which model/spec is it ?


----------



## HighTT

W.O.W. 

Your the first person on this forum to make me
envious of their car.  :wink:

Enjoy    

Mark what ?
4.7 or 7 litre ?
Racing history ?

Let us know soon.
It's not April 1st is it :?: :lol: :wink:


----------



## scavenger

Now that's a sub-zero car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congratulations and passenger lap dates please? :-*


----------



## himpe




----------



## NaughTTy

....and WOW again 

Superb car - once had the pleasure of sitting in one - unsurprisingly, I didn't get to drive it though 

Very low roof line - watch your head!

Beautiful


----------



## jampott

Duh. Its a game.


----------



## Jazzedout

jampott said:


> Duh. Its a game.


...like a GT40 bought in GT4?


----------



## coupe-sport

> ...like a GT40 bought in GT4?


----------



## v6vin

The quality is not great, done with my phone, but here you are 

Mike


----------



## coupe-sport

Wow ...

If you can afford one of those (surely a classic!) - what on earth made you buy a TT ?


----------



## W7 PMC

I know its cheeky, but dying to know as this has always been a dream car of mine, how much did that cost & whats the spec??

If you don't mind letting me know, but don't want it public, then by all means IM me.

Cheers,


----------



## davidg

Hello Mike M8 :wink: :wink: :wink: M8 do you want a meet sometime M8 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Give us a go         :wink:

Looks great i bet it sounds even better 8)


----------



## r1

I want three things in this order:

That car,

You to answer W7 PMCs question :wink:

Some high res pics.

Please.


----------



## r14n

Mike, my bestest mate, you remember how welcome we made you on the Southport run, any chance or a look at your car, 
I'm not as cheeky as some people asking for a drive / ride.

I would only want to look from a safe distance.

But if you handed over the keys....... well that would be nice.

Seriously, would love a closer look next time you've got a a few hours free at a week-end.

We could have a run upto your neck of the woods, for a drool meeting.

(Psssssttt....DavidG, I bet he's give you a go for a GT40 keyring.)

Ian.


----------



## dj c225

Have you got an actual real one or a replica?


----------



## jonah

If those are quarry tiles on the floor ur cars very small :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

W7 PMC said:


> I know its cheeky, but dying to know as this has always been a dream car of mine, how much did that cost & whats the spec??
> 
> If you don't mind letting me know, but don't want it public, then by all means IM me.
> 
> Cheers,


Ditto! How much are they fetching these days?

Absolutley gorgeous!  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## dj c225

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know its cheeky, but dying to know as this has always been a dream car of mine, how much did that cost & whats the spec??
> 
> If you don't mind letting me know, but don't want it public, then by all means IM me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! How much are they fetching these days?
> 
> Absolutley gorgeous!  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

I'd say an original is worth 300 - 400k.


----------



## davidg

r14n said:


> Mike, my bestest mate, you remember how welcome we made you on the Southport run, any chance or a look at your car,
> I'm not as cheeky as some people asking for a drive / ride.
> 
> I would only want to look from a safe distance.
> 
> But if you handed over the keys....... well that would be nice.
> 
> Seriously, would love a closer look next time you've got a a few hours free at a week-end.
> 
> We could have a run upto your neck of the woods, for a drool meeting.
> 
> (Psssssttt....DavidG, I bet he's give you a go for a GT40 keyring.)
> 
> Ian.


I posted first he is my best M8 :wink: :wink: and he has had coffee at my house :lol:

We can do a cruise up (ian) for a drool :roll:

A keyring for a drive [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## che6mw

is it just me who thinks those look like toys?


----------



## jonah

che6mw said:


> is it just me who thinks those look like toys?





jonah said:


> If those are quarry tiles on the floor ur cars very small :wink:


----------



## che6mw

jonah said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me who thinks those look like toys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those are quarry tiles on the floor ur cars very small :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

me and you then!


----------



## Dotti

Oh man that is sweet [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Well done and congratulations 8)  :-* .

What serial number is it and what colour paint is that? It has no stripe over the top of the body I notice too. Also show us the key piccies of the back and front straight on  .


----------



## steveh

Those wheels look really nice. Not the originals though are they - split rims with knock-off hubs weren't around in '68, were they. :?

Lovely car. IMO the best car Ford has built and the only Ford I have ever lusted after.


----------



## martin_read

That car looks the dogs nuts !

Any chance of some decent photographs, and an in depth report of what 
it is like to drive ?

cheers

Martin


----------



## scoTTy

Forget the sceptics. Let see some good pics and here some details.

That's a classic and many people on hear would love to hear about it.


----------



## Dotti

Gone a bit quiet in here!


----------



## dj c225

^Abi^ said:


> Gone a bit quiet in here!


Maybe it wasnâ€™t his, maybe it was a replica, maybe heâ€™s won the lottery and us paupers are no good for him


----------



## clived

Maybe he was at the Torquay meet over the weekend and hasn't logged in yet....


----------



## coupe-sport

> Gone a bit quiet in here!


Tell us about your Aston then Abi whilst we wait...


----------



## scavenger

I could tell you about my diesel Focus [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Dotti

coupe-sport said:


> Gone a bit quiet in here!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about your Aston then Abi whilst we wait...
Click to expand...

I only know the V12 and 6 litre bit and don't really like the style to be honest. Apart from that I know sod all about Astons. That's my husband's dept


----------



## r1

Do you like this Abi:









:?:


----------



## HighTT

r1 said:


> Do you like this Abi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :?:


That's one of those cheap Left Hand Drive Imports :lol:


----------



## Silversea

v6vin said:


> I know it should be in other marques, but i thought i would tell you that i`ve just bought an original 1968 Ford GT 40  Pics to follow. I`m in love
> 
> Mike


What a luck, jammy 8a$tard...... 

Me jealous, rubbish... :lol:

The only other car that comes close is an Shelby Cobra (427 with a Paxton  )


----------



## dj c225

Astons got a big gob on it :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Found a couple for sale for anyone interested. The second one has done less than 500miles

http://www.me.mtu.edu/~prater/GT40/GT40 ... total.html


----------



## Kell

In the pics, bith cars looks like Toys, but then I spotted the number plate on the TT.

Love to see a 'proper' photo.


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell said:


> In the pics, bith cars looks like Toys, but then I spotted the number plate on the TT.
> 
> Love to see a 'proper' photo.


Exactly my thought process - and there's a third car in one of the pics that looks real enough too.

Where is he - we want more info!!! :wink:


----------



## Karcsi

Me thinks the car was in the basement carpark of the hotel he was staying at, otherwise he would have used a proper camera and not his phone.

Imagine the sound of that thing letting rip in that enclosed space. Woohoo!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Karcsi said:


> Me thinks the car was in the basement carpark of the hotel he was staying at, otherwise he would have used a proper camera and not his phone.
> 
> Imagine the sound of that thing letting rip in that enclosed space. Woohoo!


Well the truth is out there, and I believe I know the truth :wink: as do many of us who were at TTorquay :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks the car was in the basement carpark of the hotel he was staying at, otherwise he would have used a proper camera and not his phone.
> 
> Imagine the sound of that thing letting rip in that enclosed space. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the truth is out there, and I believe I know the truth :wink: as do many of us who were at TTorquay :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh I do hate people that keep secrets - it really doesn't make you as superior as you feel :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

This is getting boring now :roll:


----------



## v6vin

Sorry for the wait Guys and Gals. Yes I was in Torquay and not been too well this week. I back in the North East this weekend, and will get some proper pics, full spec etc.

Mike


----------



## jampott

v6vin said:


> Sorry for the wait Guys and Gals. Yes I was in Torquay and not been too well this week. I back in the North East this weekend, and will get some proper pics, full spec etc.
> 
> Mike


You bought a car like this and don't know the spec like the back of your hand already???


----------



## KevtoTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks the car was in the basement carpark of the hotel he was staying at, otherwise he would have used a proper camera and not his phone.
> 
> Imagine the sound of that thing letting rip in that enclosed space. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the truth is out there, and I believe I know the truth :wink: as do many of us who were at TTorquay :wink:
Click to expand...

Rich - I must have been tooooo drunk by then!!!!

PM me if you can!

K


----------



## davidg

v6vin said:


> Sorry for the wait Guys and Gals. Yes I was in Torquay and not been too well this week. I back in the North East this weekend, and will get some proper pics, full spec etc.
> 
> Mike


Give the guy a chance ,,,,looks like he has been ill 

I will let you all know when i have seen / driven "so called " dinky car


----------



## omen666

Mike

Mikey and I hope you are getting better and are looking forward to meeting up. Take care of yourself first, forum second. Photo's can wait.

Sceptics.....shame on you.

Mike, when the event comes off you've got a place to stay nearby :wink:


----------



## dj c225

omen666 said:


> Mike
> 
> Mikey and I hope you are getting better and are looking forward to meeting up. Take care of yourself first, forum second. Photo's can wait.
> 
> Sceptics.....shame on you.
> 
> Mike, when the event comes off you've got a place to stay nearby :wink:


Ass licker :roll:


----------



## r1

I still can't help thinking there's a catch......


----------



## John C

Did you buy it to tow the caravan it's parked in front of?


----------



## dj c225

Any pics and specs yet, its been weeks since you told us :?


----------



## jdn

jonah said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me who thinks those look like toys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those are quarry tiles on the floor ur cars very small :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Toys arranged under a complex multi-lamp lighting arrangement aimd to simulate car park lighting? :roll:


----------



## dj c225

jdn said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me who thinks those look like toys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those are quarry tiles on the floor ur cars very small :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Toys arranged under a complex multi-lamp lighting arrangement aimd to simulate car park lighting? :roll:
Click to expand...

Doubt they are toys, look at the reg plate on the Red 3.2 TT ... :roll:


----------



## justtin

he parked next to a GT40 (original or replica - who knows, who cares).

he posted a couple of crap photos.

he decides to play tease.....

you all play along.


----------



## jdn

dj c225 said:


> Doubt they are toys, look at the reg plate on the Red 3.2 TT ... :roll:


Precisely my point..

Shucks, we are all just jealous anyway.


----------



## jonah

jdn said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt they are toys, look at the reg plate on the Red 3.2 TT ... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely my point..
> 
> Shucks, we are all just jealous anyway.
Click to expand...

Mine was said tongue in cheek! Didn't u notice the wink :wink:

Oh and havent you the video of the guy standing by a car then the car drives away and its a model remote car


----------



## MikeyB

Well done Mike on your top purchase!!

Hope your feeling better! And when you are, drive it over to my place and i'll take the high res pics people are interested in....


----------



## Kell

jacTT225 said:


> Did you buy it to tow the caravan it's parked in front of?


No he sold his house and moved into the caravan to afford it.

Given that this 1989 officially sanctioned model is up for 150k, I dread to think what an original would have cost. Especially with provenance.

http://www.cheshiretvr.co.uk/_cheshiretvr.htm

(Last car)


----------



## dj c225

Pics :roll: :lol: :?


----------



## omen666

I got a text message from Mike yesterday. He is still very ill, so please be patient.


----------



## dj c225

Any updates, great weather for taking pics today


----------



## digimeisTTer

omen666 said:


> I got a text message from Mike yesterday. He is still very ill, so please be patient.


Has he been talking to his bank manager then? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dj c225

v6vin - Are you still ill mate?

Any photos?

Havent heard from him in over a month, suppose hes out driving his car  :lol:


----------



## davidg

dj c225 said:


> v6vin - Are you still ill mate?
> 
> Any photos?
> 
> Havent heard from his for over a month, suppose hes out driving his car  :lol:


I had mail from him he is a little better , but still not 100% and the last thing on his mind are cars ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

Get well Mike [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## v6vin

He`s back!!!

Another crap picture just to show you that it`s not a toy. I don`t possess a digital camera (never needed one), hence these are off my phone.

The car is a 5.4 litre Ford short block engine, I will be back next week, when I go back to the N.E with Hi res pictures.

Mike.


----------



## davidg

v6vin said:


> He`s back!!!
> 
> Another crap picture just to show you that it`s not a toy. I don`t possess a digital camera (never needed one), hence these are off my phone.
> 
> The car is a 5.4 litre Ford short block engine, I will be back next week, when I go back to the N.E with Hi res pictures.
> 
> Mike.


Welcome back Mike   ,,,,,,,, you can call for a brew on your way back to the NE next week :wink: :wink:


----------



## dj c225

Welcome back!

Awaiting the high res pics!

Have you taken her out yet? 8) how does it feel? drive, sound handle 

Have fun!


----------



## Carlos

On balance I am still of the view that this is a fairly elaborate wind-up. :wink:

(ie the car probably is wind-up)


----------



## W7 PMC

Have avoided posting on this thread, but as others have said this just does not add up (in my mind).

If this is an original GT40 then IIRC you'd be looking at a cool Â£1/4 million to take ownership of one of these puppies. If its the new GT40 then you'd surely still be looking at close to Â£200K to get one so quick.

All for wealth & good fortune, but have you really just spent that much money on a motor??

If i'd taken delivery of one, i would have purchased a digital camera for the single purpose of photographing my new GT40, or at the very least popped it round to someone who could prove what you're saying.

I don't know you so can't comment on your honesty, but as others have said, this does smack of being a wind up.

All IMHO of course & i hope you do really have one of these beauties.


----------



## dj c225

W7 PMC said:


> Have avoided posting on this thread, but as others have said this just does not add up (in my mind).
> 
> If this is an original GT40 then IIRC you'd be looking at a cool Â£1/4 million to take ownership of one of these puppies. If its the new GT40 then you'd surely still be looking at close to Â£200K to get one so quick.
> 
> All for wealth & good fortune, but have you really just spent that much money on a motor??
> 
> If i'd taken delivery of one, i would have purchased a digital camera for the single purpose of photographing my new GT40, or at the very least popped it round to someone who could prove what you're saying.
> 
> I don't know you so can't comment on your honesty, but as others have said, this does smack of being a wind up.
> 
> All IMHO of course & i hope you do really have one of these beauties.


It may be a replica, if so a fraction of the cost, still will look good, just wont go as well :lol:

Hope its real too!


----------



## Karcsi

Considering he is still "procrastinating" suggests to me he is straight up - what is the point in dragging it out even more. He could be very busy with work at the moment if he's been off ill for so long, so let's give him a bit of time for the mo.

Having said that, if he is so busy not to have the time to purchase a digital camera and post some proper photos, then I have no idea how he is going to find the time to enjoy the car. :?


----------



## dj c225

Karcsi said:


> Considering he is still "procrastinating" suggests to me he is straight up - what is the point in dragging it out even more. He could be very busy with work at the moment if he's been off ill for so long, so let's give him a bit of time for the mo.
> 
> Having said that, if he is so busy not to have the time to purchase a digital camera and post some proper photos, then I have no idea how he is going to find the time to enjoy the car. :?


Just look at Tactiles thread in the RSx section :lol:


----------



## Karcsi

Hoohum, some people eh. :? I thought he may have been careful only to imply that it was his, but he does say it will be his main car. I thought it a bit strange: RS6 for a company car. Almost the equivalent of doubling someone's salary if its going to be used as a repmobile. Tax deductable or not, that's expensive.

Could be the same here - it's actually the company director's car, languishing in the company car park.


----------



## Karcsi

*BUMP* :?


----------



## dj c225

Long time since this topic was started, surely there are some photos available? :roll:


----------



## r1

dj c225 said:


> Long time since this topic was started, surely there are some photos available? :roll:


He's waiting till he sees another one in his carpark.


----------



## dj c225

r1 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long time since this topic was started, surely there are some photos available? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> He's waiting till he sees another one in his carpark.
Click to expand...

Long wait then :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

Having waited a long time now to see some good pictures of this fantastic car lets just bury this thread now. Put up or Shut up


----------



## dj c225

Hilly10 said:


> Having waited a long time now to see some good pictures of this fantastic car lets just bury this thread now. Put up or Shut up


With respect, if you dont want photos and specs, please don't bother posting here.

We still want some photos and info about the GT40


----------



## Antwerpman

yeh preferably on a trailer being towed by 'his' RS6 :lol:


----------



## che6mw

dj c225 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having waited a long time now to see some good pictures of this fantastic car lets just bury this thread now. Put up or Shut up
> 
> 
> 
> With respect, if you dont want photos and specs, please don't bother posting here.
> 
> We still want some photos and info about the GT40
Click to expand...

I think it is only fair to be sceptical, especially since people have taken time to read this thread in good faith.

I am not really a 'keeping up with the Jones'' type but I know for a fact if I get my hands on some exotic metal (that'll be a Gallardo for me then) i'll be the first to post photos and brag! No apologise for that.

So it does make me feel dubious that it has been so long since this thread started and there is still no proof of the cars ownership or existance....

Anyway, i just posted here to keep the thread near the top of the stack. Otherwise when the photos do turn up it'll take an extra five minutes to find the thread to post them in. And frankly if someone has bought such a fine beast of a car I don't want to waste another second waiting to congratulate them!


----------



## coupe-sport

Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...


----------



## kingcutter

coupe-sport said:


> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...


I have just over 10 million in my bank and at last count about 80 cars including 5 gt 40's but i am still only 81% into GT4.


----------



## dj c225

kingcutter said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> I have just over 10 million in my bank and at last count about 80 cars including 5 gt 40's but i am still only 81% into GT4.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Fin

Funnily enough I saw a new Ford GT on the M8 yesterday (on the other carriageway so the view was brief) in yellow with black stripes. Did not love the colour but the car looked fantastic.

Cheers


----------



## kingcutter

coupe-sport said:


> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...


Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.


----------



## davidg

kingcutter said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.
Click to expand...

What a great weekend we had on your boat last year


----------



## jdn

Isn't that meant to be the most expensive private boat in the world? Did not realise you were a multi-millionaire Saudi KC!


----------



## Hilly10

now now people no need to get sarcastic :roll:


----------



## dj c225

You stole my 996 Turbo!  Bad man!


----------



## kingcutter

davidg said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great weekend we had on your boat last year
Click to expand...

I am still paying for the fuel same again this year David but don't bring that Asti it's not real champagne you know. :wink:


----------



## kingcutter

jdn said:


> Isn't that meant to be the most expensive private boat in the world? Did not realise you were a multi-millionaire Saudi KC!


My real name is Shakeyour money.


----------



## W7 PMC

kingcutter said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> I have just over 10 million in my bank and at last count about 80 cars including 5 gt 40's but i am still only 81% into GT4.
Click to expand...

You're doing better than me then. Only managed to get to 52% complete & i keep getting rid of the prize cars to keep my garage down to 5 pages as i was getting lost in the number of cars. Think i've only got 3 GT40's, but all mine :wink: & i recall selling 1.


----------



## davidg

kingcutter said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great weekend we had on your boat last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still paying for the fuel same again this year David but don't bring that Asti it's not real champagne you know. :wink:
Click to expand...

Ok i will bring the Blue Nunn this time or would you like concord ,,,,,, some people are never happy :wink:


----------



## che6mw

kingcutter said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great weekend we had on your boat last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still paying for the fuel same again this year David but don't bring that Asti it's not real champagne you know. :wink:
Click to expand...

You've not still got that old thing have you?  When I sold you that last year (after finding it down the back of a jetty) I was almost embarassed to be selling it, it being so wee and cheap. Thought you'd have bought yourself a proper one by now!


----------



## jampott

I wouldn't mind, but you've moored it on my private lake... :?


----------



## kingcutter

che6mw said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could have a 'Fantasy Other Marques' section where dreamers can post interesting tales and photos of vehicles they 'own' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of my cars next to my boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great weekend we had on your boat last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still paying for the fuel same again this year David but don't bring that Asti it's not real champagne you know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've not still got that old thing have you?  When I sold you that last year (after finding it down the back of a jetty) I was almost embarassed to be selling it, it being so wee and cheap. Thought you'd have bought yourself a proper one by now!
Click to expand...

To be honest i think your quite cheeky you left it with no fuel ,and the helipad needed a dam good clean last time i buy anything from you,so our deal for the Empire state building is off. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vernan

Sorry to take this off-topic, but here's one of my holiday snaps. Should I grow my hair a little longer?


----------



## chip

Tactile must be feeling quite nervous by now, he could lose his forum claim to fame,...... TTF Porkie Pie of 2005


----------



## kingcutter

vernan said:



> Sorry to take this off-topic, but here's one of my holiday snaps. Should I grow my hair a little longer?


All that money and you can't afford buttons. :lol:


----------



## dj c225

chip said:


> Tactile must be feeling quite nervous by now, he could lose his forum claim to fame,...... TTF Porkie Pie of 2005


He gets runner up :lol:


----------



## che6mw

kingcutter said:


> To be honest i think your quite cheeky you left it with no fuel ,and the helipad needed a dam good clean last time i buy anything from you,so our deal for the Empire state building is off. :lol: :lol:


If that helipad could write kiss and tell i'd be in sooooo much bother ... :roll:


----------



## 55JWB

Where are Gaz n Jan when you need them.....?? 

Looks a toy to me Guys n Gals :?


----------



## Rogue

It certainly looks like a radio controlled car.
Look at the angle of the pics taken (especially the "engine bay").
If they were taken with a camera phone, you'd have to be about 20 foot up in the air to get that type of shot.

Rogue


----------



## L8_0RGY

HaHaHa :lol:

Oh, i must remember to visit this section, and the RS section more often - my visit earlier to the RS section was first time!

How i laughed both at this thread, and that one.

Heres one i crashed the other week










Here's a photo of one of my other cars.....










NOT.  :wink:


----------



## garyc

vernan said:


> Sorry to take this off-topic, but here's one of my holiday snaps. Should I grow my hair a little longer?


No, just stay away from Mykonos 'special interest' hols Vern. :wink:


----------



## R6B TT

chip said:


> Tactile must be feeling quite nervous by now, he could lose his forum claim to fame,...... TTF Porkie Pie of 2005


That wouldn't be the RS6 he turned up to the last TTOC Committee meet in then :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Oh, please. What a load of old bollox!

Sorry Damon et al but those pics are as fake as Vlast's huge nob claims. My camera phone of 2 years ago took better quality pics than those and, as previosly mentioned, to get a picture of the engine with a camera phone he'd have to be on level 4 of the car park.

I can't believe that 'respected' people have fallen for this wind up. :?

I'm off to read the RS6 thread now. :lol:


----------



## dj c225

mighTy Tee said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks the car was in the basement carpark of the hotel he was staying at, otherwise he would have used a proper camera and not his phone.
> 
> Imagine the sound of that thing letting rip in that enclosed space. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the truth is out there, and I believe I know the truth :wink: as do many of us who were at TTorquay :wink:
Click to expand...

So what was the truth then?


----------



## saint

erm...wait.... don't you think that his neighbour bought one and that is why info is restricted? Certainly a plausable option


----------



## omen666

This is a tough one.

Mike is a nice guy, I have met him a few times and he is a mature geniune bloke.

Mike was up for doing the TTour 2005 with MikeyB and I, but fell ill the week before. We kept in touch and he was well enough to come to TTorquay.

At TTorquay is was clearly still ill, and did miss about 50% of the event as he was exhausted.

We did have a great evening and that's when Mike showed us the pics on his phone. I am not going to go into the details, but no-one there has any reason to disbelieve Mike.

What ever the outcome, all I have to say is Mike has been geniunely ill and if I was him I might be inlinced to say scr3w the forum and enjoy my GT40.

Sure there are some hoaxes on here, and TBO this could be one. If it is I'd be really disappointed.

But for those that don't know Mike from Adam and seem to get off on being negative, keep it going if it makes you happy :?


----------



## r1

omen666 said:


> This is a tough one.
> 
> Mike is a nice guy, I have met him a few times and he is a mature geniune bloke.
> 
> Mike was up for doing the TTour 2005 with MikeyB and I, but fell ill the week before. We kept in touch and he was well enough to come to TTorquay.
> 
> At TTorquay is was clearly still ill, and did miss about 50% of the event as he was exhausted.
> 
> We did have a great evening and that's when Mike showed us the pics on his phone. I am not going to go into the details, but no-one there has any reason to disbelieve Mike.
> 
> What ever the outcome, all I have to say is Mike has been geniunely ill and if I was him I might be inlinced to say scr3w the forum and enjoy my GT40.
> 
> Sure there are some hoaxes on here, and TBO this could be one. If it is I'd be really disappointed.
> 
> But for those that don't know Mike from Adam and seem to get off on being negative, keep it going if it makes you happy :?


Fair enough - he sounds like he's been pretty ill - lets hope he's making a good recovery.

However, the illness and the potential lies aren't connected. He's made a mild arse of himself on this thread IMO, I'm 100% certain he doesn't own an original GT40 despite his claims.

If he did, I'm sure he'd have been back here with more info on it.


----------



## L7

r1 said:


> Fair enough - he sounds like he's been pretty ill - lets hope he's making a good recovery.
> 
> However, the illness and the potential lies aren't connected. He's made a mild arse of himself on this thread IMO, I'm 100% certain he doesn't own an original GT40 despite his claims.
> 
> *If he did, I'm sure he'd have been back here with more info on it*.


Well that would really depend on just how ill the poor sod has been :?

And after all if it is just a wind up and if your really ill the last thing on ones mind is keeping up with a joke.


----------



## omen666

Fingers-crossed :?

I have to agree, if I had such a beast I'd be getting anyone I could to get the pics posted.

For now, I'll put my trust in humanity. Thats unusual for me :twisted:


----------



## justtin

L7 said:


> Well that would really depend on just how ill the poor sod has been :?
> 
> And after all if it is just a wind up and if your really ill the last thing on ones mind is keeping up with a joke.


well, he's managed to post in the joke forum a number of time.....


----------



## r1

justtin said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would really depend on just how ill the poor sod has been :?
> 
> And after all if it is just a wind up and if your really ill the last thing on ones mind is keeping up with a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> well, he's managed to post in the joke forum a number of time.....
Click to expand...

Case closed?

Another contender for forum bell-end perhaps.


----------



## L7

:lol: :lol: i've got no idea where else he's been posting, i'm not a stalker


----------



## vlastan

auditt260bhp said:


> Oh, please. What a load of old bollox!
> 
> Sorry Damon et al but those pics are as fake as Vlast's huge nob claims.


 :lol: :lol:

I can post a good high resolution picture (no shitty phone cameras for me) to prove you wrong. Or maybe we meet one day and I can show you.


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> I can post a good high resolution picture (no shitty phone cameras for me) to prove you wrong. Or maybe we meet one day and I can show you.


They do say a camera adds 10ibs ....


----------



## Dotti

che6mw said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post a good high resolution picture (no shitty phone cameras for me) to prove you wrong. Or maybe we meet one day and I can show you.
> 
> 
> 
> They do say a camera adds 10ibs ....
Click to expand...

Who would want to look at Vlastan? Ewwwwwwwwwww YUK!


----------



## che6mw

^Abi^ said:


> Who would want to look at Vlastan? Ewwwwwwwwwww YUK!


that a case of been there, don't that, got the T shirt  ???


----------



## omen666

omen666 said:


> Fingers-crossed :?
> 
> I have to agree, if I had such a beast I'd be getting anyone I could to get the pics posted.
> 
> For now, I'll put my trust in humanity. Thats unusual for me :twisted:


And I think the test of time has proven me wrong :lol:

I think we need to dig out the guy with the RS6 spoof too now


----------



## jampott

omen666 said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers-crossed :?
> 
> I have to agree, if I had such a beast I'd be getting anyone I could to get the pics posted.
> 
> For now, I'll put my trust in humanity. Thats unusual for me :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the test of time has proven me wrong :lol:
> 
> I think we need to dig out the guy with the RS6 spoof too now
Click to expand...

Fuck no. Mr Signage.


----------



## omen666

Oh go on, go on, go on :lol:


----------



## Nando

jampott said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers-crossed :?
> 
> I have to agree, if I had such a beast I'd be getting anyone I could to get the pics posted.
> 
> For now, I'll put my trust in humanity. Thats unusual for me :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the test of time has proven me wrong :lol:
> 
> I think we need to dig out the guy with the RS6 spoof too now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck no. Mr Signage.
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus - not him from Hull?


----------



## omen666

It wasn't signs it was TACTILE


----------



## jampott

omen666 said:


> It wasn't signs it was TACTILE


Yes, and what did he do for a living? He made SIGNS.

I have the memory of an elephant.


----------



## omen666

I know, I was taking the p*ss as it was what he always replied


----------



## jampott

omen666 said:


> I know, I was taking the p*ss as it was what he always replied


We all thought you were bum-buddies. :lol:


----------



## raven

This was a great thread. Forum isn't what it used to be...


----------



## jampott

raven said:


> This was a great thread. Forum isn't what it used to be...


We never seem to have a proper witch-hunt these days. Except all the barbed comments aimed at Rebel which (bless him) he obviously can't understand.


----------



## Guest

see other


----------



## Nando

jampott said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great thread. Forum isn't what it used to be...
> 
> 
> 
> We never seem to have a proper witch-hunt these days. Except all the barbed comments aimed at Rebel which (bless him) he obviously can't understand.
Click to expand...

For fear of being out-numbered?


----------



## Guest

Nando said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great thread. Forum isn't what it used to be...
> 
> 
> 
> We never seem to have a proper witch-hunt these days. Except all the barbed comments aimed at Rebel which (bless him) he obviously can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For fear of being out-numbered?
Click to expand...

Here we go again.


----------



## Nando

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great thread. Forum isn't what it used to be...
> 
> 
> 
> We never seem to have a proper witch-hunt these days. Except all the barbed comments aimed at Rebel which (bless him) he obviously can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For fear of being out-numbered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go again.
Click to expand...

It's all good sport :wink:


----------



## Guest

Its all kinda boring after a while.


----------

